# AF and BFP ! Decidual bleeding ? any advice ?



## notquitesure

Hi, 
I posted a thread earlier but want to be more specific regarding decidual bleeding. I'm now on what I thought was CD4; AF came 4 days ago- REALLY heavy, crampy, fresh blood etc. still medium/light flow today. I was then 10dpo which would mean I would now be 14dpo if still in that cycle. Just out of shear curiosity I POAS this morning, not even with FMU and got a faint BFP on a FRER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I retested a few hours later and got the same result. I also POAS at 8, 10 and 12dpo and got BFN's so I'm assuming this means HGC level is rising. I'm wondering whether what I thought was/is AF is in fact decidual bleeding. I first thought it was a chemical due to AF arriving early and strong pg symptoms but could HGC level be rising if it was chemical ??? Any advice would be great. Thanks :wacko:


----------



## Dee7509

I think you should go to the Doctor as soon as possible. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## notquitesure

Dee7509 said:


> I think you should go to the Doctor as soon as possible. Fingers crossed for you.

I have an appt. on Wednesday. What do you think it means ?????????


----------



## Dee7509

I wish I could be more helpful but maybe you could rest until then or try to go to the emergency room before Wednesday, if you can. I do know that my Aunt had what she thought was a period every month while she was pregnant with her daughter and had a healthy baby.


----------



## notquitesure

Dee7509 said:


> I wish I could be more helpful but maybe you could rest until then or try to go to the emergency room before Wednesday, if you can. I do know that my Aunt had what she thought was a period every month while she was pregnant with her daughter and had a healthy baby.

Thanks, I don't know whether going to A&E would be helpful, if I'm having a miscarriage there's not really much they could do :( 
I've googled about it and apparently it's rare to have AF-type bleeding when pregnant but not impossible. Here's hoping :flower:


----------



## Dee7509

Oh NQS, I hope this works out for you.


----------



## Britt11

NQS, is the bleeding accompanied by bad cramping? If not you might be okay hon. As i have mentioned in a few other posts I have a friend entering her 7 month with a healthy pregnancy and had bleeding right around the time you are. I think she had it for a week and it came back off and on for the first 3 months. Apparently this can be very normal. FX'd hon


----------



## notquitesure

The 1st day (10dpo) was accompanied by normal AF cramping, however, the previous day I had gone to an all day health centre as I had such bad uterine cramping / pain, I was concerned I had a ruptured cyst or something. I was told to take paracetamol and wait for either AF or BFP ! Well, low and behold; I got both lol 
Whichever way it goes, what is happening is not normal so I will be asking my GP to check things out / refer me to gynae. I will post tomorrow after I poas again :)


----------



## TTC...#1:)

notquitesure said:


> The 1st day (10dpo) was accompanied by normal AF cramping, however, the previous day I had gone to an all day health centre as I had such bad uterine cramping / pain, I was concerned I had a ruptured cyst or something. I was told to take paracetamol and wait for either AF or BFP ! Well, low and behold; I got both lol
> Whichever way it goes, what is happening is not normal so I will be asking my GP to check things out / refer me to gynae. I will post tomorrow after I poas again :)

I am hoping the best for you...but if you had bad cramping the previous day..it sounds like a chemical...but the rising HCG level throws you for a loop...I hope you can get it figured out very soon...best of luck


----------



## lilfrog01

best of luck to you notquitesure... i know you were wanting that BFP!! i'm in kinda the same boat.. i thought AF came friday but it wasnt her. just some spotting for last couple of days.. nothing like normal.. but too scared to poas.. think i will wednesday though.. i hope it all works out for you... fingers, toes and everything possible crossed for you to have a good outcome!


----------



## notquitesure

BFN this morning with FMU :(

Lets hope my GP has some answers tomoro x


----------



## asteri

notquitesure said:


> The 1st day (10dpo) was accompanied by normal AF cramping, however, the previous day I had gone to an all day health centre as I had such bad uterine cramping / pain, I was concerned I had a ruptured cyst or something. I was told to take paracetamol and wait for either AF or BFP ! Well, low and behold; I got both lol
> Whichever way it goes, what is happening is not normal so I will be asking my GP to check things out / refer me to gynae. I will post tomorrow after I poas again :)

Just seen this post. Good luck NQS! I really do hope you get the news you want.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## asteri

notquitesure said:


> BFN this morning with FMU :(
> 
> Lets hope my GP has some answers tomoro x

OMG sorry, I just read this. Im so sorry I feel like an absolute fool. Good luck at the GP's.


----------



## notquitesure

asteri said:


> notquitesure said:
> 
> 
> BFN this morning with FMU :(
> 
> Lets hope my GP has some answers tomoro x
> 
> OMG sorry, I just read this. Im so sorry I feel like an absolute fool. Good luck at the GP's.Click to expand...

Aw don't be silly hun. I was prepared for BFN. I've come to the conclusion I've prob had a chemical and it's taken a few days for HCG level to rise and now it's fallen. If I hadn't poas yesterday I would not have known any different and would still be thinking I'm on CD5. 
However, after physically seeing 2 x BFP's yesterday my head can't rule it out 100%, a little tiny part of me is still hoping and praying for a miracle xxx


----------



## asteri

notquitesure said:


> asteri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notquitesure said:
> 
> 
> BFN this morning with FMU :(
> 
> Lets hope my GP has some answers tomoro x
> 
> OMG sorry, I just read this. Im so sorry I feel like an absolute fool. Good luck at the GP's.Click to expand...
> 
> Aw don't be silly hun. I was prepared for BFN. I've come to the conclusion I've prob had a chemical and it's taken a few days for HCG level to rise and now it's fallen. If I hadn't poas yesterday I would not have known any different and would still be thinking I'm on CD5.
> However, after physically seeing 2 x BFP's yesterday my head can't rule it out 100%, a little tiny part of me is still hoping and praying for a miracle xxxClick to expand...

Im hoping for that miracle too for you, after all its the right time of year.


----------



## lilfrog01

i'm hoping for you too notquitesure... it's soooo hard. :blush: good luck with the doctors.. hope it's good news.. :thumbup: i'm still trying to figure myself out as well. i just wish something would change, either be a normal AF or a BFP.. :shrug:

:hugs: to you!


----------



## Britt11

hoping for you too NQS, please let us know how it goes at the doctors
:hugs:


----------



## notquitesure

This just gets more confusing... after scrutinizing this mornings HPT I'm not sure if it was BFN or BFP, I could see a 2nd line but it didn't appear pink. Now I am really bloated, emotional, headachey and have left-sided twinges (which feel like I'm ovulating) and very mild AF-like cramping. I have stopped bleeding today after 5 days. It must be confusing to not get BFP and not get AF either but, trust me, it's even more confusing to get both !!! xxxxx will update tomorrow after GP visit xxxxxx


----------



## notquitesure

asteri said:


> notquitesure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asteri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notquitesure said:
> 
> 
> BFN this morning with FMU :(
> 
> Lets hope my GP has some answers tomoro x
> 
> OMG sorry, I just read this. Im so sorry I feel like an absolute fool. Good luck at the GP's.Click to expand...
> 
> Aw don't be silly hun. I was prepared for BFN. I've come to the conclusion I've prob had a chemical and it's taken a few days for HCG level to rise and now it's fallen. If I hadn't poas yesterday I would not have known any different and would still be thinking I'm on CD5.
> However, after physically seeing 2 x BFP's yesterday my head can't rule it out 100%, a little tiny part of me is still hoping and praying for a miracle xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Im hoping for that miracle too for you, after all its the right time of year.Click to expand...

Funny you should say that... my first choice of a boy's name is Joseph !!! :)

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## lilfrog01

notquitesure said:


> This just gets more confusing... after scrutinizing this mornings HPT I'm not sure if it was BFN or BFP, I could see a 2nd line but it didn't appear pink. Now I am really bloated, emotional, headachey and have left-sided twinges (which feel like I'm ovulating) and very mild AF-like cramping. I have stopped bleeding today after 5 days. It must be confusing to not get BFP and not get AF either but, trust me, it's even more confusing to get both !!! xxxxx will update tomorrow after GP visit xxxxxx

good luck at the drs.. i really do hope it's good news for you!:hugs: please make sure you update the thread so we know!:thumbup: fx for you.


----------



## notquitesure

Hi all...

Well a definite BFN with FMU this morning :(

GP was very goo, attempted to refer me to EPU (early pregnancy unit) for further investigation but when he rang they weren't interested as my last test had been BFN !!! (despite 2 previous BFP's!). So GP did bloods, HCG (beta - what doe sthe beta bit mean btw?). I have to ring tomorrow at 12 noon for the results.

I'm thinking really low numbers eg <50 = chemical, 50 - 100 = a worry?, 100+ is good !

What do you guys think regarding what my HCG level should be today 4w + 4d ???

I'll keep you all posted xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emz87

fingers and toes crossed for you hun,you dont have too long to wait for your results but long enough i suppose. i have no idea about the hcg just wanted to wish you luck x


----------



## BabyDust#2

Notsosure- I can not wait to hear what the blood test results are. I am praying for high hcg levels for you! 

I am actually going through a very similar thing- 3 days of very light bleeding a week before af should show (I used opk's, so I know I ovulated the 2nd or 3rd of Dec)... Got SO nauseous and achey the day after the bleed began and it has continued in waves. I am never sick, so this is strange. I am going to test in a few days, knowing there is a good chance of a BFN.. But a BFP would be a great Christmas suprise :)

I wish you all the best, no matter what the results are!


----------



## notquitesure

Welll, in about 15 hours time I will know without a doubt if I am pregnant !!! I'm so grateful to my GP for listening and taking me seriously :) It's probably all in my head but I have a funny taste in my mouth *(like it's coated with something !!!) and the bottom bit of my abdomen is protruding (this would be my second pregnancy so it's already 'floppy' down there lol) and, under my ribs (left) hurts like a stitch, my left hip hurts and my left buttock hurts. As I'm typing, I can feel mild AF-like cramping and what feels like pressure on my pubic bone (like the heaviness before AF). No more bleeding today but some pale brown CM !!! I bet all of this is in my head and my HCG tomorrow will be about 3 or something :( xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bernina

Hang in there!!! The good news is that soon you will know what is going on and no matter what the outcome knowing is better than the limbo you've been in the past few days. Please please please keep us updated when youc all in tomorrow. I'm glad you're in the UK as your noon will come much faster for me over on East Coast time :)

Sounds like lots of us going through very similar things at least in terms of unexplained bleeding. I've been spotting off and on for several days now, started at 6 dpo and I'm now at 10. I had a chemical back in August so won't let myself test until AF is good and late. One day I felt preg, the last few I just feel like AF is coming and if I am preg, then I worry what's going wrong with all this spotting. 

Here's hoping you get the news you want tomorrow!!!! :hugs:


----------



## notquitesure

Bernia... I've read lots about spotting, its perfectly normal 6-10dpo as it's implantation so dont worry. I know what you mean about chemical's though. I had spotting at 10dpo last month then AF at 13dpo, I never had a BFP that month so I dont know for sure but felt as though it was a chemical as I had pregnancy symptoms before AF. I would definately wait until AF is late knowing what I know now :( 
I will definately keep this thread updated as I'm googling loads and no thread ever has a conclusion, it's sooooooooo frustrating !!!!!!!!!!! FX for your BFN x


----------



## notquitesure

BabyDust#2 said:


> Notsosure- I can not wait to hear what the blood test results are. I am praying for high hcg levels for you!
> 
> I am actually going through a very similar thing- 3 days of very light bleeding a week before af should show (I used opk's, so I know I ovulated the 2nd or 3rd of Dec)... Got SO nauseous and achey the day after the bleed began and it has continued in waves. I am never sick, so this is strange. I am going to test in a few days, knowing there is a good chance of a BFN.. But a BFP would be a great Christmas suprise :)
> 
> I wish you all the best, no matter what the results are!

Thank you... it means a lot to me that people are supporting and rooting for me :) I hope I can bring you all good news tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## notquitesure

Hi again !

I found this regarding HGC levels so at least I know if it's good or bad a soon as the GP tells me what my level is.

https://www.fertilinet.com/hcg_ levels_in_ pregnancy.htm

I'm aiming for around 40-50 being 4 weeks and 4 days (if pregnant) :)


----------



## lilfrog01

thanks for the info nqs. i'm sure you will have good levels tomorrow!!:thumbup:. i have given up on this cycle... took another test tonight and got another BFN..:cry: so disapointing.. so i will take the spotting without the clots as a sign that i didnt o last month and that changed my cycle. only a couple more days and i should o again.. :happydance:! hopefully this time it will stick.. gonna take the other test in the am with fmu but not expecting a BFP. i really hope you get yours. following your journey has been quite interesting and makes me hold out hope for another try. :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you for tomorrow. Everything x'd for ya hun!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi notquitesure, just been reading your thread - sorry to hear you have probably suffered an early loss, I had an early loss last month at just 4.5 weeks, started bleeding 7 days after my AF was late. Whilst I was losing I had a positive pregnancy test and a HCG of 11 (after 3 days of bleeding) after another 2 days of bleeding I was down to 4. I was told anything over a level of 5 is classed as 'pregnant' and over a 48 hour period they would expect this to double. So even if you don't reach 40-50 if it has doubled the following 48 hours its a positive sign.

A chemical pregnancy is when fertilization of the egg takes place but the fetus dies immediately after and implantation fails therefore the pregnancy ends when AF arrives on time or a short time later (usually under 6 weeks). Chemical pregnancies have become more recognisable in later years due to the improvement in early pregnancy tests, most TTC'ers are able to test before AF is due and get positive results. However a doctor's usual test are the less sensitive tests at 25miu (which usually work on or after AF is due unless you have a very good HCG surge). 

So to have a chemical pregnancy is around 50 - 60% of every pregnancy but it is very likely most women go on to have successful pregnancies. They should always be recorded as they would also be taken into consideration for recurrent miscarriage treatment.

Due to my 2 losses, I have now personally decided that I will only test either the day before or on or after AF is late as I personally think I would just know now when I am pregnant, as I did last time. Hopefully 3rd time lucky for me in the new year.

I really do have my fingers xsd for you, but hopefully some of the information I have provided here will be useful to a couple of you girls.

Ps also trying again immediately after a natural miscarriage is okay, its entirely up to the individual on when they feel ready, its only if you have 3 in succession that a doctor usually refers you in the UK.


----------



## notquitesure

lilfrog01 said:


> thanks for the info nqs. i'm sure you will have good levels tomorrow!!:thumbup:. i have given up on this cycle... took another test tonight and got another BFN..:cry: so disapointing.. so i will take the spotting without the clots as a sign that i didnt o last month and that changed my cycle. only a couple more days and i should o again.. :happydance:! hopefully this time it will stick.. gonna take the other test in the am with fmu but not expecting a BFP. i really hope you get yours. following your journey has been quite interesting and makes me hold out hope for another try. :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you for tomorrow. Everything x'd for ya hun!

I wouldn't take light spotting as being AF ! I would definately test again, and agian, and again lol

If we are indeed both clutching at straws (and I pray to God we're not) then I would now be on CD8 so maybe we could go through our next cycle together :)

It's awful not knowing either way, I suppose I can take some comfort in knowing that in 2 1/2 hours I will know for sure.

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; please God let the results be good xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nicole3108

I just read your thread, I'm sorry you are going through such a confusing time. I hope you get good news today!! I'll look later and see what the dr said.


----------



## notquitesure

Sorry I can't bring you all good news... HCG was <2

Looks like I've had an :angel:

It was what I was expecting xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dee7509

Sorry NQS. :hug:


----------



## bernina

:hugs: So sorry for your loss, hang in there and know that at least your next cycle started so you're that much closer to having another go of it!!!!

Baby dust and sticky glue for the next one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTC...#1:)

notquitesure said:


> Sorry I can't bring you all good news... HCG was <2
> 
> Looks like I've had an :angel:
> 
> It was what I was expecting xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I am so sorry for your loss....I cant imagine how you feel...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilfrog01

notquitesure said:


> lilfrog01 said:
> 
> 
> thanks for the info nqs. i'm sure you will have good levels tomorrow!!:thumbup:. i have given up on this cycle... took another test tonight and got another BFN..:cry: so disapointing.. so i will take the spotting without the clots as a sign that i didnt o last month and that changed my cycle. only a couple more days and i should o again.. :happydance:! hopefully this time it will stick.. gonna take the other test in the am with fmu but not expecting a BFP. i really hope you get yours. following your journey has been quite interesting and makes me hold out hope for another try. :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you for tomorrow. Everything x'd for ya hun!
> 
> I wouldn't take light spotting as being AF ! I would definately test again, and agian, and again lol
> 
> If we are indeed both clutching at straws (and I pray to God we're not) then I would now be on CD8 so maybe we could go through our next cycle together :)
> 
> It's awful not knowing either way, I suppose I can take some comfort in knowing that in 2 1/2 hours I will know for sure.
> 
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; please God let the results be good xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

that would be great. i'm still secretly holding on to the hope that i o'd late last month and maybe it threw off my cycle and af isnt really due yet.. but another frer this am with fmu and BFN,:cry:. i still dont feel "right" so i'm thinking i will call my dr and see what they say. I really am praying for you to get good results today.[-o&lt;. but if it doesnt happen for us this month we should definatly go through the next one together!!!:happydance:


----------



## lilfrog01

oh nqs i am sooooo sorry for you.:cry: i was really hoping it would be good news. lots of :hugs: and message if you need to talk. when you are ready if i still have no BFP then we can cycle together!


i hope you remember that your little :angel: is still with you!!


----------



## notquitesure

lilfrog01 said:


> oh nqs i am sooooo sorry for you.:cry: i was really hoping it would be good news. lots of :hugs: and message if you need to talk. when you are ready if i still have no BFP then we can cycle together!
> 
> 
> i hope you remember that your little :angel: is still with you!!

Thank you lilfrog... I'm a great believer in 'what will be will be' and 'everything happens for a reason'. I won't forget my :angel: but I will try to move on. I have a beautiful daughter and my OH has 4 lovely children so I'm not short of people to 'mother'. I count my blessings every day. I feel for those who are LTTTC or who are unable to have any children. We have 5 happy, healthy children so I am focusing on that right now, though it still hurts and I still yearn to hold another baby in my arms. He didn't answer my prayers this time but I'm leaving everything in God's hands. Meanwhile... I will be having a drink or 10 over Christmas (it's my fertile period lol) and enjoying some lovely family-time with the kids. I will still be around to read everyone's threads... I'm waiting on a few BFP's from you all !!! Thank you all so much for your kind words and support. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

TONS of :dust: to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

notquitesure said:


> Sorry I can't bring you all good news... HCG was <2
> 
> Looks like I've had an :angel:
> 
> It was what I was expecting xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hey hun so sorry to hear ur news i had same thing in fact the exact same thing happen to me this month, iv had 2 chemicals in a year and god wish i hadnt of tested as id have never known, keep chin up hunny good thing is u know now u CAN get :bfp: xxxxx


----------



## notquitesure

Charliemarina said:


> notquitesure said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't bring you all good news... HCG was <2
> 
> Looks like I've had an :angel:
> 
> It was what I was expecting xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> hey hun so sorry to hear ur news i had same thing in fact the exact same thing happen to me this month, iv had 2 chemicals in a year and god wish i hadnt of tested as id have never known, keep chin up hunny good thing is u know now u CAN get :bfp: xxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks, I agree with you... I would not test again before AF is late. I think I had a chemical last month too but no BFP and I didn't think about it for too long, now I know for sure I had a chemical this month, part of me wishes I hadn't tested. I've never had a mc (that I've known of) so I'm finding it hard to know how to feel, especially with a chemical being so early. I feel like if I told anyone I mc at 4 weeks they would think it was quite trivial but if I said 8weeks they would be more sympathetic ? I might be wrong though. I suppose as I'm not telling anyone other than my OH and my boss (was off sick last 2 days) it won't really matter. The other thing is... if I have had 2 chemicals in 2 months I'm concerned that, for some reason, my body is rejecting the embyro (or whatever it's called early on) and it will keep happening. This would be my 1st pregnancy with my OH, perhaps we're not compatable ? we're both parents already so no fertility problems. Just my stupid womb / hormones :( I have now started taking B6 though to increase progesterone and hopfully make a stickier womb lining :) I hope you get your BFP soon hun, thanks for the message :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilfrog01

notquitesure said:


> lilfrog01 said:
> 
> 
> oh nqs i am sooooo sorry for you.:cry: i was really hoping it would be good news. lots of :hugs: and message if you need to talk. when you are ready if i still have no BFP then we can cycle together!
> 
> 
> i hope you remember that your little :angel: is still with you!!
> 
> Thank you lilfrog... I'm a great believer in 'what will be will be' and 'everything happens for a reason'. I won't forget my :angel: but I will try to move on. I have a beautiful daughter and my OH has 4 lovely children so I'm not short of people to 'mother'. I count my blessings every day. I feel for those who are LTTTC or who are unable to have any children. We have 5 happy, healthy children so I am focusing on that right now, though it still hurts and I still yearn to hold another baby in my arms. He didn't answer my prayers this time but I'm leaving everything in God's hands. Meanwhile... I will be having a drink or 10 over Christmas (it's my fertile period lol) and enjoying some lovely family-time with the kids. I will still be around to read everyone's threads... I'm waiting on a few BFP's from you all !!! Thank you all so much for your kind words and support. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> TONS of :dust: to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

you are more than welcome hun! and if something doesnt change soon i will take the BFN as the truth and have a few drinks myself!! :haha: i have 2 children as well already and know the feeling of wanting to have another one to hold.. btw christmas is my expected o day!! maybe that will be our christmas presents... a BF~sticky~P for the new year!! lol :happydance:


----------



## nicole3108

I'm so sorry that you didn't get good news. :hugs:


----------



## momtoej

I believe I have had decidual bleeding. I know that more then likely I had a period, that was somewhat irregular for me. But my plan is to test and test and test until my positive and just to cover my bases, baby dance. 

I know that I will know for sure, when I get that positive and go in for that ultrasound. Though they may not show up easily due to a possible tilted uterus because of c-section. 

Cryptic Pregnancy is also something that I read about today.There apparently is a study that I need to find that states that 1 in 450 pregnant women will not know until they are 20 weeks along, and 1 in 2500 women will not know until they are in labor. 

As unbelievable as it may sound I believe it. Hormones do crazy things and there are many things we still do not understand about the female body. 

The only question that remains is whether their stories will be my story. I sure hope that if I am, I find out sooner then what I've read. I really want to have the proper prenatal care, and I want a repeat c-section.


----------



## momtoej

I believe I have had decidual bleeding. I know that more then likely I had a period, that was somewhat irregular for me. But my plan is to test and test and test until my positive and just to cover my bases, baby dance. 

I know that I will know for sure, when I get that positive and go in for that ultrasound. Though they may not show up easily due to a possible tilted uterus because of c-section. 

Cryptic Pregnancy is also something that I read about today.There apparently is a study that I need to find that states that 1 in 450 pregnant women will not know until they are 20 weeks along, and 1 in 2500 women will not know until they are in labor. 

As unbelievable as it may sound I believe it. Hormones do crazy things and there are many things we still do not understand about the female body. 

The only question that remains is whether their stories will be my story. I sure hope that if I am, I find out sooner then what I've read. I really want to have the proper prenatal care, and I want a repeat c-section.

And just to add, I wanted to say my heartfelt condolences at your loss, though years ago, it still doesn't make it any less sad. I too had an angel baby on December 31 2012. 

I hope you have had your Rainbow baby by now.


----------

